# Need Serious Assistance



## gfunky (Jan 28, 2013)

For years now I have been powerlifting, never cared too much how I looked but I always looked pretty good.  My waist is larger than most peoples even when I have very little body fat on it.  The problem right now is there is quite a bit of body fat in that area.  So basically here is the question. (and I would like good result driven answers IE if your waist is bigger than mine don't answer at all!)  How do I get a small waist now that mine is large?  I can lose the body fat but I would like a small waist is is possible?  What should I do?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 28, 2013)

Build your upper body even bigger.


----------



## gfunky (Jan 28, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Build your upper body even bigger.



Smart ass.....


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

Brother the last place you will lose bodyfat, if you are the typical male, is in your waist line and love handles. There is no quick fix and no such things as spot reduction. 

First and foremost, clean up your diet and write down everything you eat to log calories and micronutrients.

Second, increase cardio - use High Intensity Inteval Training, H.I.I.T., to help boost your metabolism and burn fat.

Third, eliminate unhealthy foods all together. Food is fuel... that's all it is.... if you want six pack abs, treat food as fuel.

Consider HGH. It is a major boost to your fat burning ...also, run cycles conducive to burning fat (Var, Tren, etc.).

I'm sure others will have more good information but this will get you headed in the right direction my friend.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gfunky (Jan 28, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother the last place you will lose bodyfat, if you are the typical male, is in your waist line and love handles. There is no quick fix and no such things as spot reduction.
> 
> First and foremost, clean up your diet and write down everything you eat to log calories and micronutrients.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vette!
Diet is covered just went full retard and got off Spongy made me a new diet and going to do cardio 4-5 times per week.  Losing fat is not a problem but even when I do and get to say 6-7% total bodyfat my waist is still big around, I want to make it smaller not just lose bodyfat.


----------



## PFM (Jan 28, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother the last place you will lose bodyfat, if you are the typical male, is in your waist line and love handles. There is no quick fix and no such things as spot reduction.
> 
> First and foremost, clean up your diet and write down everything you eat to log calories and micronutrients.
> 
> ...



Like 63 says: There is no quick fix and certainly no "spot reduction".

Dropping the last fat (always around my belly button and love handles) takes some size with it everytime, it's just the way it goes. Also keeping that low BF% takes with some strength, for me it always drops my 1RM.

The only thing I can add to 63's post is this: no carbs last meal. Just protein and fats.

Can't fight genetics.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 28, 2013)

gfunky said:


> Thanks Vette!
> Diet is covered just went full retard and got off Spongy made me a new diet and going to do cardio 4-5 times per week.  Losing fat is not a problem but even when I do and get to say 6-7% total bodyfat my waist is still big around, I want to make it smaller not just lose bodyfat.



Your body type and build will limit you to some extent but I can assure you that if you stay at a low bodyfat level and start burning fat for fuel it WILL eventually eat the fat that is residing in your midsection (And I assure you there is some fat there judging by your description). 


At 6-7% bodyfat I have a completely ripped ab section and my veins in my lower abs are highly visible. The last time I was 6% bf my waist was 30". It is currently 32" at about 10% bf. 

My waist goes to 34 at about 12% bf.

Don't give up.....  waist size (waist to hip ratio) is somewhat uniform in men and waist size is most often associated with belly fat.

Best of luck brother, I hope you are able to reach your goals!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SystM (Jan 28, 2013)

No joke 
Neoprene waist bands while training get my waist down as well as fasted cardio, yohimbine an FIBERLYZE 2 scoops a day

People do not realize that your stomachs are giant processing machines for the food we eat only they do not work with gears they work with enzymes if your diet os deficient in clean food lack of nutrient  one will most certainly have trouble digesting food causing distention, bloating the whole 9


----------



## Cashout (Jan 28, 2013)

As has been mentioned already, the initial key is dropping your body fat significantly. A single digit body fat level is essential for creating the illusion of a small waist.

Genetics has a big role as well. Some guys just have a broad waist. What I mean is that bone structure in their pelvis is wider and that creates a wide appearance from the front. Lots of guys have this - Branch Warren, Jay Cutler, are two perfect examples. Look at a guy like Phil Heath who has a narrow bone structure and there is a marked difference.

The other genetic factor that helps is the taper of the obliques. Some guys have very high inserts and their obliques create a very pronounced look of angling inward. That does not change the size of their waist but it changes the appearance.

You cannot change genetics.

When you have good genetics in the mid-section area, with a combination of a narrow bone structure and a high pronounced insert of the obliques can make a waist look very impressive. I've worked with guys who have that combination and they can have a 30 or 32 inch waist that actually looks smaller than my 28 inch waist.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> As has been mentioned already, the initial key is dropping your body fat significantly. A single digit body fat level is essential for creating the illusion of a small waist.
> 
> Genetics has a big role as well. Some guys just have a broad waist. What I mean is that bone structure in their pelvis is wider and that creates a wide appearance from the front. Lots of guys have this - Branch Warren, Jay Cutler, are two perfect examples. Look at a guy like Phil Heath who has a narrow bone structure and there is a marked difference.
> 
> ...



I almost find this to be true in my case add in a long torso and waist always looks small


----------



## Azog (Jan 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> As has been mentioned already, the initial key is dropping your body fat significantly. A single digit body fat level is essential for creating the illusion of a small waist.
> 
> Genetics has a big role as well. Some guys just have a broad waist. What I mean is that bone structure in their pelvis is wider and that creates a wide appearance from the front. Lots of guys have this - Branch Warren, Jay Cutler, are two perfect examples. Look at a guy like Phil Heath who has a narrow bone structure and there is a marked difference.
> 
> ...



This is the best answer so far, IMO. If you have gotten to 6% and still had a thick waist, it's likely just the way you are built. Using myself as an example, I am 6'3" with broad shoulders and a 30" waist at over 10% bf. It is just the way I am built. Now when I am close to 10% or less, it gets to 29" and under.

One thing I have heard people claim is, forget about ab work. Don't target your obliques either. Not sure if this is true or anyone agrees, but I notice that my waist appears thicker when I hit a lot of oblique work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2013)

I hate to say this... In fact I can't even believe I will. But Till is right. You have a big midsection. Nothing will change that. its not about fat. It's about the iliac crest, length of the abdomen and/or distance from the bottom rib to the iliac crest.

Bodybuilding is an illusion.  Broader shoulders, wider pecs and back make a smaller waist. Of course so will bigger quads.  Look at Jay Cutler as an example.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 28, 2013)

It took me a year to get my waist to the point I was happy. Strict diet, cardio and for the love of God do not do any side bending ab work. The last thing you want to do is thicken up your onliques. Crunches, dead lifts and some (not much twisting). Becarful with knee up this will thicken you lower abdominal area. Not terribly noticeable, until your naked in the mirror or being measured.

Deadlifts is the soul of my core workout. I don't do any side bends. And maybe crunches once a month....truth be known I only do them then so I can eye bang the girls on the mats.

In short I got to my goal by diet, and for me almost no AB work. (Trust me when your diet is right you will see your abs soon). Problbly the most important; like bb in general do not expect extreme results quickly. Think in terms of one year.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 28, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Brother the last place you will lose bodyfat, if you are the typical male, is in your waist line and love handles. There is no quick fix and no such things as spot reduction.
> 
> First and foremost, clean up your diet and write down everything you eat to log calories and micronutrients.
> 
> ...



this........


hits all the major pts.


----------

